# ouch ouch ouch



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

just had both big toe nails removed this afternoon and the pains kicking in now
what i need is a holiday
timeshare to notts anyone ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> just had both big toe nails removed this afternoon and the pains kicking in now
> what i need is a holiday
> timeshare to notts anyone ?


Ya big wuss!!! LOL! You dont know the meaning of the word pain til you´ve done child birth!!!!


Seriously tho, did they not give you any pain killers to take??

Jo xx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Ya big wuss!!! LOL! You dont know the meaning of the word pain til you´ve done child birth!!!!
> 
> 
> Seriously tho, did they not give you any pain killers to take??
> ...


no point im on tramadol anyway one of the strongest pain killers u can get 
child birth kids stuff
when i was a lad thought nothing of walking 250+ miles for a loaf of hovis for me mar then i used to forget the change and have to go back


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> just had both big toe nails removed this afternoon and the pains kicking in now
> what i need is a holiday
> timeshare to notts anyone ?


So no football for a while then?


Doggy


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Ya big wuss!!! LOL! You dont know the meaning of the word pain til you´ve done child birth!!!!
> 
> 
> Seriously tho, did they not give you any pain killers to take??
> ...


ive been close to child birth 
constepated for 9 wks 
trust me it was as michael caine says in the classic italian job
your not supposed to blow the back of the bog off

well he said something like that imsure


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> no point im on tramadol anyway one of the strongest pain killers u can get
> child birth kids stuff
> when i was a lad thought nothing of walking 250+ miles for a loaf of hovis for me mar then i used to forget the change and have to go back


I had tramadol when I broke my wrist a couple of weeks ago, made me sleep!!

Jo xx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> So no football for a while then?
> 
> 
> Doggy


oh god now dont next you will want me playing that stupid game they used to play at school raps but with the toe,s


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> I had tramadol when I broke my wrist a couple of weeks ago, made me sleep!!
> 
> Jo xx


most i have had in 1 day is 16 then u feel like your in another world i new then how hippys must feel


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You do NOT know what pain is until you try marriage. 

It's the 24/7 chronic stomach emptying, gut-wrenching feeling of being married. That's the real pain that no single man can understand.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> You do NOT know what pain is until you try marriage.
> 
> It's the 24/7 chronic stomach emptying, gut-wrenching feeling of being married. That's the real pain that no single man can understand.



you should have lived in separate countries... thats the key!!!

Jo x


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> you should have lived in separate countries... thats the key!!!
> 
> Jo x


taxis here sod it bingo see ya all lataz


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> taxis here sod it bingo see ya all lataz


Bad tootsies & wacked up on Tramadol? ......... that's going to be an interesting bingo sesh



Doggy


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> you should have lived in separate countries... thats the key!!!
> 
> Jo x


Jojo, you are a woman. You could have no comprehension of the pain that men suffer in marriage. 

It's like illness - 



 When will women understand that?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Jojo, you are a woman. You could have no comprehension of the pain that men suffer in marriage.
> 
> It's like illness - ONLY men get ill. When will women understand that?






Jo xxxx!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> Bad tootsies & wacked up on Tramadol? ......... that's going to be an interesting bingo sesh
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy



Win or lose "somebody" is going to be on a high!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

You don't know what pain is till you get kicked by an authentic Andalucian donkey!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

well no win on the bingo 4 pints later throbbing toe,s and guess what my team lost tonight apart from that a good night (not) 
yeah i agree only men get bad women fake it all the time.
child birth,s for wimps
its making them thats the hard part !
if u pardon the phrase lol


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> Bad tootsies & wacked up on Tramadol? ......... that's going to be an interesting bingo sesh
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy











now thats pain


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Jojo, you are a woman. You could have no comprehension of the pain that men suffer in marriage.
> 
> It's like illness - ONLY men get ill. When will women understand that?


lol never heard of lem sip class


----------

